# Hardened Criminals



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/a ... =&ito=1490

England has become a nut house.

They would of shot me when I was a kid :lol:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

DNA sampling for playing in a tree?

Good god!

Can anyone say "police state"?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Police State.

The riduculousness in the UK has gotten out of hand.... they are a laughing stock

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, we're not to far behind. Once read about a grade school girl that gave a friend a aspirin because she had a headache. Result was she was kicked out of school for a week because of the no drug policy. Or the little boy who found a 9mm round on the school play ground. He picked it up and took it to the principles office and turned it in. Yep, no gun policy and expelled for a week. They said he should have called an adult over to pick it up. Or the little six year old boy that ran up and kissed a little girl classmate on the cheek. Sexual harassment........ out for a week. UK ain't got nothing on us.............


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am not saying this was wrong or right, but I remember a time when I was with a group of friends and were over by the railroad tracks and had climbed up into a good crab apple tree. We had been up there for maybe 20 minutes or so and an older lady walking by told us "kids" to get out of the tree. We didn't say anything to her or make any motion towards her. She just kept walking by. About 2-3 minutes later the local deputy pulled up and told us that we needed to get out of the tree not to return.

We were on city property. Funny thing is 25 years later that tree still sits there right off Main Street.

I guess I could understand them asking them to get down, but the whole arrest thing seems a tad bit over done.

And as Gohon has pointed out, we aren't doing much better over here.


----------

